
Building a Cross Platform 360-degree Video Experience at The New York Times - dayyvson
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/building-a-cross-platform-360-degree-video-experience-at-the-new-york-times/
======
WhitneyLand
They are off investing time/money in bleeding edge tech, yet they won't
innovate or improve the community/commenting system.

Discussion can be huge for engagement, and they have the reach and audience to
set a new high watermark in this area.

Instead, you still can't even comment on most articles.

If anyone from NYT reads here I'd love to share some ideas.

~~~
aaronkrolik
You should check out the coral project:
[https://coralproject.net/](https://coralproject.net/)

It's the next generation community platform that the Times is working on right
now.

------
motoboi
Those guys came from Globo, the biggest media conglomerate in Brazil.

Global has slowly and consistently built an open source software culture and a
lead in web tech for media in Brazil.

Congrats!

------
hackuser
I don't understand the NY Times' focus on future technologies which have
little immediate application, over fundamentals they should (IMHO) have
mastered ten years ago, such as making video and graphics first-class mediums
alongside text.

------
pasbesoin
And this "open. ..." blog is behind the paywall.

Oh, well.

------
watchdogtimer
FWIW, the 360 videos aren't working on Debian using Firefox-ESR (which is
45.4.0). :( I'm getting the error "Your browser doesn't support 360 videos."

~~~
exodust
Doesn't work on iOS using Firefox either. Same error. Oddly enough it does
sort of work on iOS Safari, but the experience is bad. Works fine in Firefox
33 on Windows btw.

------
exodust
Great to see 360 web video for once. I hate YouTube's "you need Chrome for
this". My answer to that is "no Google, you need cross-browser 360 video".

I tried the NYT video on iOS Safari and while it worked, it was a bad
experience. When swiping up to look up and down, the whole page scrolled
instead of the video pitching up/down. The video was choppy too. I'm impressed
they got it working on iOS Safari though. Apple would prefer you repeat the
phrase "there's an app for that", and it's no surprise their browser well
short of its potential for handling such things.

------
phmagic
I love this! There is no reason why the NYTimes can't be a media-tech
powerhouse 10x what it is now.

~~~
jshevek
I love the use of technology, but can't get excited about the NYT,
specifically, being a "media-tech powerhouse 10x what it is now" given their
lack of ethics.

